
The Island Where Scientists Bring Extinct Reptiles Back to Life - waqasaday
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/island-where-scientists-bring-extinct-reptiles-back-life-180965041/?no-ist
======
bewatson
I saw a movie about this once. It didn't end well

~~~
pvaldes
Yup, this is the correct way. If you want to bring an extinct big reptile to
life again, choose wisely and assure that you can outrun them.

